# Disadvantages Of Hitchhiking



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2016)

Sometimes, hitchhiking sucks. Here's why by @HippieGangster


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 9, 2016)

Not having control of where you are dropped off, and really not having full control of where you go, is the reason we switched to the van. I'm such a control freak, i like to be able to have control if I wanna travel out to the moab desert.


----------

